# June Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

June is here and so is a new photo contest.
OscarsDad won last month's contest and chose a fun theme for June, *'My Favorite Toys*'.

Submit pictures of your golden playing with the things or people he/she loves the most. We love all our member's pics so join the fun and share a photo in this thread.

Entries will be accepted until Monday the 22nd of JUNE.

Please, one entry per membership and remember that if you submit more than one photo,
the first one will be entered in the voting poll when the contest closes on the 22nd.

As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.

OscarsDad shared this great photo of Oscar with a favorite toy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations again Oscarsdad-great theme selection!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great theme from Oscar's Dad, looking forward to seeing all the wonderful entries!!.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I think we might be on lamb number 3 or 4 now? I've lost count.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

awwww...........

3Pebs3, what a great picture!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> awwww...........
> 
> 3Pebs3, what a great picture!


Thanks so much! 🥰


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny goes absolutely crazy for big balls!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

3Pebs3 said:


> I think we might be on lamb number 3 or 4 now? I've lost count.
> View attachment 873618


That's adorable!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Penny goes absolutely crazy for big balls!
> View attachment 873619


How does she get her mouth around that thing?!?


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh with all the Tennis Balls


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OscarsDad said:


> That's adorable!


Aww thank you 🥰


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

OscarsDad said:


> How does she get her mouth around that thing?!?


Ha ha... she doesn't but she does spend a lot of time chasing it around the yard (until she gets her teeth into it and pops it)!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxi and her monkey


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Tpetty09 said:


> Westleigh with all the Tennis Balls
> View attachment 873621


Uh mom, where are da rest of um!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Wendy427 said:


> Maxi and her monkey
> View attachment 873626


How precious.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

From the young age of 7 weeks, Honey chose her favorite toy. 
She still sleeps with them tucked under her. I think she's trying to hatch ball babies.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

How peaceful and sweet!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> How peaceful and sweet!


This is such a fun theme.

Yes, that was then....this is now (extra pics not eligible for contest just for fun!)...

balls, did someone say more balls, cannot look away must focus....


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

HAHA! These are fabulous!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

This is Duke in his younger days. Not much has changed he's just a retriever at heart. He gathers all the toys he can fit in his mouth.


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

.


----------



## Gable (Jun 26, 2011)

Please mommy - can I keep this elephant?


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Is it too late to post? Oh well here goes. Teddy with his favourite teddy inadvertently posing as Mother Mary and Baby Jesus


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CCoopz said:


> Is it too late to post? Oh well here goes. Teddy with his favourite teddy inadvertently posing as Mother Mary and Baby Jesus


It's not too late to post, the contest will close on the 22nd of JUNE, not May. My mistake, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm hoping to see more photos of goldens playing with the things or people they love the most
*'My Favorite Toys*' is the theme for the June Photo Contest.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Amber and Jonah both love and want this toy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JDandBigAm said:


> Amber and Jonah both love and want this toy!
> View attachment 873745


What a great picture!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

JDandBigAm said:


> Amber and Jonah both love and want this toy!
> View attachment 873745


Who got it?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The entries so far all make me smile! 

I hope we get many more fun, happy pics of our goldens with the things or people he/she loves the most.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

OscarsDad said:


> Who got it?


Jonah almost always will give in to the girls! But this time Jonah did hold on for dear life until Amber gave up the game of tug.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Sunday morning. Looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all the fun pics!
Entries will be accepted until Monday the 22nd of JUNE.


----------



## goldengracephx (Oct 23, 2013)

Here’s my boy Pablo with his ducky.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dudley's #1 favorite from day one


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey who needs to be all grown up to love tennis balls!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goldens and toys, what a great theme! Hope you will share a photo with us.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kona enjoys both interactive, and non-interactive, sessions with whatever this thing is supposed to be.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SoCalEngr said:


> Kona enjoys both interactive, and non-interactive, sessions with whatever this thing is supposed to be.
> View attachment 873923


Honey has one of those and play with it the same way, 'Hey, the lights went out!"


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just reminding GRF members, new and old that the June photo contest theme is *'My Favorite Toys*'.
This is a fun place to share pics of our playful goldens!

Here's how to participate in the contest and poll!
Submit pictures of your golden playing with the things or people he/she loves the most. We love all our member's pics so join the fun and share a photo in this thread.

Entries will be accepted until Monday the 22nd of JUNE.

Please, one entry per membership and remember that if you submit more than one photo,
the first one will be entered in the voting poll when the contest closes on the 22nd.

As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

SoCalEngr said:


> Kona enjoys both interactive, and non-interactive, sessions with whatever this thing is supposed to be.
> View attachment 873923


Adorable!


----------



## Mischevous Maeve (May 2, 2020)

I don't have 25 posts yet, but still wanted to share Maeve's favorite toys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mischevous Maeve said:


> I don't have 25 posts yet, but still wanted to share Maeve's favorite toys!
> View attachment 873974
> 
> 
> View attachment 873975



She's adorable, great pictures. 

You have plenty of time to reach 25 posts......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The month is almost half over and it's another weekend. Hope you have a fun photo of your golden with a favorite toy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for June is *'My Favorite Toys*'. Look at all the great pictures that members posted already!

Join in the fun and post a picture of your golden playing with their favorite toy. 

Entries will be accepted until Monday the 22nd of JUNE


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The theme for June is *'My Favorite Toys*'. Look at all the great pictures that members posted already!
> 
> Join in the fun and post a picture of your golden playing with their favorite toy.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Monday the 22nd of JUNE


There's only 6 days to share a photo so grab those cameras!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My heart dog Dover was obsessed with his rubber frisbees and balls...


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

He destroyed this one but it was one of his favorite toys


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Such fun pictures and there's still time to share one before June 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for June is *'My Favorite Toys*'. Look at all the great pictures that members posted already!
Join in the fun and post a picture of your golden playing with their favorite toy. 

Entries will be accepted for 3 more days, until Monday the 22nd of JUNE .

This one is just for fun, not an entry...Honey's favorite thing to play with is her Uncle Mikey!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The June photo contest will close on Monday the 22nd of JUNE.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Tagrenine said:


> View attachment 874124
> 
> 
> He destroyed this one but it was one of his favorite toys


What a sad looking partial duck!


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)

Fletch’s First Duck


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

One more day before the June photo contest closes tomorrow, Monday the 22nd of JUNE.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The June Photo Contest is closed. Please watch for the Voting Poll.
Thanks to all the members for submitting pics, they are all great!


----------

